# Would you buy this 180 gallon tank?



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, everyone!
OK, so I'm in the middle of the Arkansas Ozarks... therefore it is very seldom anything related to this hobby is available for sale.

However, there IS a 180 gallon for sale just 2 miles away from me! The gentleman and his wife used to have a now defunct saltwater/live coral/live rock business, and through an unfortunate turn of events, were driven out of business.

The tank is 6x2x2. There are 4 drilled holes, 2 on each end of the back. He has the bulkheads for it, and a 35 gallon tank to use as a refugium. And a bunch of nice holey rock and some other rock that used to be live, and now is not...

The glass is 1/2 inch thick. I found a glass safety calculator that says up to 24 inches depth of water in this tank, the safety factor would be 3.8.

With the stand and the 35 gallon to use as a refugium, he wants $400. The price seems reasonable. The fact that it is less than 2 miles from me seems like... Providence...  My mbunas _need _this...

But... there is one small flaw that might be a dealbreaker. On the outside of one of the drilled holes, there is a small chip. 1/2 inch wide, 1/8 inch deep, 1/4 inch up/down.

He said he ran it in his store like that for months with no problems. The bulkhead fits over it. It is tempered glass, not acrylic.

Does that chip make it unsafe? Is 3.8 an acceptable safety factor? Would you brace it? If so, how? Or make a canopy for it?

At the end of the day... If you were on the market, would you buy this tank? :-?

Thanks!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

No idea what a "safety factor of 3.8" even means, but yes, I'd consider such a tank. Other than wanting to move it, as 1/2" glass is heavy. Is that hole with the chip at the top of the tank or near the bottom?

Do you like the stand? If so, then pricing is ok.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

If the chip is smooth like a shell then I doubt it will be an issue as there will be no stress raising points. If it's not and you are concerned then you could blend it out with emery cloth to remove any stress points


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If there is a chip I would question whether it is tempered glass. Regardless, a chip like that in that spot is likely from the drilling operation, and if there is no crack it shouldn't be an issue. I would brace it using glass, just to make it easier to put glass lids on it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree that the chip was probably made when the tank was drilled and as Ollie noted, a shell shape one without noticeable cracks isn't usually an issue. If the glass is tempered, the holes would have been drilled prior to the tempering process.

1/2" glass is pretty beefy for that tank. My 220G Perfecto tank is 30" high and uses 1/2" glass and none of the panes are tempered.

I usually aim for $1 per gallon for just a tank so I don't find $2 per gallon for the drilled tank, stand, rock and any other stuff he will include with the package to be unreasonable, especially if you plan on using most of the stuff.

You want it, your fish need it, and if it was me, I'd snatch it up if it fit my plans. If the chip at the bulkhead hole is the only problem with the tank, you could just silicone a glass patch over that section and call it a day.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

OK, so your comments make me question whether the glass is tempered or not... is there some easy way to tell? Does it even make a difference in your opinions?

Yes, the chip is "shell-shaped", on the bottom of the hole, and was a result of drilling the hole. There are no visible cracks. The stand is sturdy, but average looking. I'd like to paint it or something...

I was worried because I almost bought an older 125 once that had 3/4 glass front and back and 5/8 on the side; making me think that 1/2 " would not be safe...

he is including stand, 35 gallon tank to use as refugium, and I can probably talk him out whatever rocks I want. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have heard that polarized lenses and laptop computer screens are used to verify whether the glass is tempered but I have no personal experience with any method.

I don't think it matters whether the glass is tempered or not, unless of course you want to drill it, which you can't. I may be wrong but from my understanding, tempered glass tanks are usually thinner than normal float and/or plate glass tanks. Some tanks are made with only the bottom being tempered while some are made with all panes tempered, different manufacturers build tanks differently and maybe even change the glass type and thickness over the years.

What I would definitely check out on this tank is how the front glass looks as far as scratches go since you won't be able to turn it around to use the back since it is drilled.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Deeda said:


> I have heard that polarized lenses and laptop computer screens are used to verify whether the glass is tempered but I have no personal experience with any method.
> 
> I don't think it matters whether the glass is tempered or not, unless of course you want to drill it, which you can't. I may be wrong but from my understanding, tempered glass tanks are usually thinner than normal float and/or plate glass tanks. Some tanks are made with only the bottom being tempered while some are made with all panes tempered, different manufacturers build tanks differently and maybe even change the glass type and thickness over the years.
> 
> What I would definitely check out on this tank is how the front glass looks as far as scratches go since you won't be able to turn it around to use the back since it is drilled.


Agreed with all above - and for reference, my 180 is 1/2" glass. Pretty common for only the bottom pane to be tempered, but definitely worth looking into if you plan to drill holes in a tank. Years ago, most tanks were quite heavily overbuilt, particularly in larger sizes - they also generally only had minimal bracing, I had a 4' 90 with super thick glass and no middle brace, so the top glass pieces were both 48" long. That tank was a bear to move, especially compared to my newer tanks.


----------

